# Rút, Nhận Tiền Western Union (wu) Cần Những Thủ Tục Gì?



## Admin (19 Tháng hai 2016)

Một số bạn hay thắc mắc về vấn đề rút tiền WU (*Western Union*) hay còn gọi là rút tiền 10 số cần đem theo những thông tin gì, mình xin phép được liệt kê ra:

1. Họ tên, Quốc gia của người gửi.
2. MTCN viết tắt của cụm từ Money Transfer Control Number dịch ra nghĩa là: mã số chuyển tiền, gồm 10 số.
3. Giấy tờ tùy thân của người nhận: CMND hoặc bằng lái... Khác địa chỉ cũng được.

Tùy vào từng ngân hàng (Agribank chẳng hạn) mà họ sẽ yêu cầu thêm những thông tin sau: Địa chỉ nơi gửi (thành phố), mục đích gửi, quan hệ với người gửi... Nhưng đa số ko cần. Thường thì nhận ở tiệm vàng thủ tục sẽ dễ hơn.

Các câu hỏi khác các bạn gửi bên dưới, mình sẽ trả lời trong mức độ hiểu biết và kinh nghiệm của mình.


----------



## anhtrang126598 (21 Tháng năm 2021)

cái này nhiều người bị lừa lắm này, bọn nó toàn tạo web ảo rồi lừa jheets tiền


----------



## anhtrang126598 (21 Tháng năm 2021)

bao người bị rồi ấy. híc, hôm nọ em cũng suýt bị lừa


----------

